# Rosie



## Traverse (Feb 9, 2010)

She was super dehydrated and stopped eating... She died this morning. Her man (my other anole) is pretty bummed... So is my girlfriend, since Rosie was hers


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

aww rip little one,


----------

